# ABS Light, Traction Control Light



## dgblake2008 (Oct 19, 2009)

Immediately assumed it was a bad abs speed sensor, recently bought the car assuming it was something simple. Now i am going to get it inspected and realized, **** there is absolutely NO ABS SPEED SENSOR!?!?! and lack of the wiring that goes to it. (its the passenger front wheel sensor). Pretty awesome drawback. Any idea if I can just buy a sensor, and wire it in anyway?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Depends on what your car has now vs what it's supposed to have. Was all the sensors and associated wiring ripped out?

Don't know where you live, but it might be worth noting, in NJ, you can't fail inspection for an ABS light or a Traction Control light. You will fail, however, if the red BRAKE light is illuminated.


----------



## dgblake2008 (Oct 19, 2009)

I live in New Hampshire and I will fail for an ABS light being on. All the other sensors still have the associated wiring going to them. Im going to do some more investigating and see if possibly the wiring isnt ripped out, and its just hidden somewhere. Could use some tips on how/where the wiring goes from the abs module though...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You'll need a wiring diagram, which might be in the Bentley manual? I've never used said manual, but based on what I've read on here, they're the best service manual out there for a DIY'er with one of these cars.

Start by removing the wheel and looking around in the fender area, under the plastic lining, see if the wire is still there anywhere. Previous owner might have tucked it out of the way.


----------



## GL-Iful (Sep 24, 2007)

It might have something to do with the sensor behind the steering wheel> I can't remember exactly what it was but it happened to me a few years ago. The piece you take off after the steering wheel has to be put back on exactly the way it was taken off. There is an indicator window that tells you when it is in the right spot. I think it's call G65 or 85 or something like that. If you can scan your car w/ VAG Com it will tell you what it is and if you have the Bentley manual CD it will tell you exactly how to fix it. Hope that helps.


----------

